# What do we do for game 5?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How do we counter what Dallas did to us tonight? Ideas?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Amare has to come out and hit some jumpers. That is the only way to keep him honest. Also Q and jimmy have to fake the 3 and bring the ball to the basket. Most importantly, rebounds are the biggest adjustment made. If we hold them to one shot like the 2nd half Friday, no wuestion we will win.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> What do we do for game 5?


Win?

No, but seriously, I'd say your best bet is to aggressively double team anyone on Dallas that tries to camp in the lane and/or post up. It slows the game down, and Phoenix is best when the game is high paced. Their athletes and speed in the open court are unmatched. 

In other words, stick with the formula that won you 62 games; run and gun. Make sure Amare is given max touches too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs are determined to double and triple Amare down low, for obvious reasons; but I believe he could draw fouls. I don't think reducing him to a jump-shooter maximizes his game.

As you guys have noticed, Dampier is the barometer for the Mavs. He outscored Amare in the first three quarters, and he's definetly the only "body" capable of keeping that animal you call your center from the basket (lol). Even though Avery says he will keep Dampier in there if he's in foul trouble, he's less of a factor that way.

The Mavs have decided to let Nash go (again-lol). If he doesn't destribute the ball, the Suns offense is not as effective; as we saw in game 4, even his 48 is better than a team attacking you.

Since I'm a Mavs fan, please don't take any of this seriously. :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

What we need to do? 

Win!!!!  But how? 

My ideas: 

1.) Amare needs to take his jumpers. Several times last night, he passed out the jumpers that he would normal take. Yes, the Mavs can double/triple team but only when Amare is in the danger zone. When he is at the top, he used to take jumpers against the Griz. Last night he looked confused/frustrated and basically useless if you ask me. There was no confidence in him and I refuse to think that he was acting like a crying baby 'cause he didn't get his DUNKS. If he truly wants to become a legend, he gotta do something other than getting feed to dunk! 

Mavs WILL still double/triple team Amare. There is no reason why they won't do it 'cause if it worked in Game 4, it may work in Game 5. So we have an advantage here. Mavs didn't know what kind of adjustments we are going to make. What we can do is have Amare playing post (it's fake!) and then draw Mavs' double team and Amare pass out for open 3pt. 

Many times in Game 4, Amare caught the ball way too far from the basket. The spacing is BAD 'cause Amare was too close to the 3pt line. Our 3pt weren't as open as it should be. If Mavs wants to double Amare, Amare needs to get LOW, as low as he can and pass out. That's the only want to take advantage of double team. 


2.) If they want Nash to score only, then we may just have to let Nash go. The Mavs ASK YOU for it and it will be stupid for Nash to try to pass out since he may committ a lot of turnovers by doing that. It shows in the first half of Game 4. The only reason we looked like we were in the game is because Nash took over offensively instead of looking for the teammates because the Mavs didn't want that. 


3.) Defensive efforts. Mavs won 'cause they shot 55%!!!! Many of them are easy baskets. 

If you watch the game, you'll realize that we got 13 offensive rebounds. Those who didn't watch the game may think "Oh, our reboundings weren't that bad....", no, if you watch the game, you'll know that a lot of our 13 offensive rebounds came from trying to tip-in. We had no luck last night by doing that. Mavs' 16 offensive rebounds look A LOT MORE impressive if you watch the game. They didn't tip in much. They grabbed the ball and put it back in.  

We need some defensive stops. Period. 


---------------------------

I think Amare were fouled a lot of times down there especially when Dampier fouled in THAT BAD in one of the attempts but that's what home-court is all about. I am not complaining because we will get our home court in Game 5. 

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> How do we counter what Dallas did to us tonight? Ideas?


Simple. We just whoop their butts on Wednesday and Friday.

We will win these next two games.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Simple. We just whoop their butts on Wednesday and Friday.
> 
> We will win these next two games.


Simple and Easy. I like!!! 

Forget all those tactics. Just bring up the efforts and play our games. If they want to shut down Amare, let Amare bring the double team down low and we'll drain 3pt like there is no tomorrow!!


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Rebound the basketball and play our game. 

Suns just need to do a better job of closing out on the defensive end and they will be fine. They didn't get out schemed in game 4 they got out played. They need to turn that around.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

SirChaz said:


> Rebound the basketball and play our game.
> 
> Suns just need to do a better job of closing out on the defensive end and they will be fine. They didn't get out schemed in game 4 they got out played. They need to turn that around.


The D end is a must do. We must rebound the ball and must not give up too many scoring chances. Lets just play our starters the full 48 minutes.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

You know how Mavs said they have finally figured it out by letting Nash take over the game offensively? They all dare Nash to score another 48pts. And D'Antoni pubicly said we won't make much adjustment. Some of the Mavs said it's a sign of rookie coach, well, I have a news for you, D'Antoni has been a great coach for a LONG time in Italy. He is no way a rookie coach. 

Many think we are doomed 'cause nobody can really create their shots besides Nash/JJ and JJ is injured. 

Therefore, I was thinking...

D'Antoni publicly said we don't need much adjustment and I think he is *dead right* because: 

1.) *We've always been playing our games. We never really change our game just because the opponents have finally figured it out*. Any team in NBA knows how we play the game so it's not like it's a secret. And if we do make adjustments, I am not so sure if our players have enough time to adapt to the big changes. 

2.) The more I think about it, the more I think Nash did the RIGHT THING scoring in Game 4. Think about it, *what kind of message do we send to the opponent if Nash can't score??* If we advance to WCF, don't you think Spurs/Sonics would use the same strategy to let Nash be the scorer?? 

The more I think about it, the more I think Nash/D'Antoni did the right thing. *Letting Nash score may not be our best strength but we MUST play through our weakness.* Nash showed up with 48pt on 71% shooting. You can't get any better than that but unfortunately we lost the game 'cause we couldn't make any stops. If we won that game, do you think Mavs would use the same strategy again?? 

Something tells me Nash will have another big scoring game in Game 5. Mavs will still put 2-3 people on Amare no matter what. If we want to be successful, we have to play through our weakness. They know Nash is a pass-first PG but little do they know he can score 48pt on 71% shooting. If we can beat Mavs with Nash taking 28+ shots, then it will prove that this strategy may not work. All we need is to step up defensively and let Nash penetrate/score and all the other teammates need to turn into defense-oriented players.

*Nash needs to look for his shots from the Get Go*. No more waiting... good things will come to the end if we are patient enough. Let Nash take over offensively and see if Mavs has the patience to let Nash score. If Nash keeps scoring on very high %, Mavs may lose the patience and then we WILL have more rooms for team-play. 

Right now, Nash has to break this spell or else we are doomed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Little guys get tired when they shoot a lot.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Little guys get tired when they shoot a lot.



But them doesn't scoring energize players?

All of the Mavs fans talk of Nash getting tired is wishful thinking.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

SirChaz said:


> All of the Mavs fans talk of Nash getting tired is wishful thinking.


We've had him longer than you guys; and we knew one thing about Nash:

Springtime is breakdown time. :greatjob:


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> We've had him longer than you guys; and we knew one thing about Nash:
> 
> Springtime is breakdown time. :greatjob:



When he is asked to carry the team maybe so. That is not the case with the Suns. 

Same player, new season, new team, and a different situation. 

I have heard talk of Nash breaking down since December. We have yet to see it. I think the 8 days off did a lot of good. He said the other day he feels as good as he has felt all season.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> We've had him longer than you guys; and we knew one thing about Nash:
> 
> Springtime is breakdown time. :greatjob:


Lack of faith in your fellow man. No wonder you guys never made the NBA Finals.

We will win this series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> We've had him longer than you guys; and we knew one thing about Nash:
> 
> Springtime is breakdown time. :greatjob:


Uh, if you havent noticed, he went for 27pts 17 assists in one game, and then 48 pts in another. Last 2 games to be exact. Yeah, he's breaking down. Not.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Uh, if you havent noticed, he went for 27pts 17 assists in one game, and then 48 pts in another. Last 2 games to be exact. Yeah, he's breaking down. Not.


OK, I'll back off that sentiment. You've got to figure he's turned his game up for many reasons - to get in Cuban's craw, and play as well as possible for his new team, new family, and new $$.

But I'm watching like everyone else. If there is any effect from heavy minutes in a long series, Nash will have to be a warrior greater than the others, because of the nature of his game. He's the MVP - not necessarily because he runs and jumps faster and higher - but because he expends so much energy.

The Mavs may not live past this round, but can Nash, or any of the Suns starters, maintain another month like this ?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

In previous years, Nash broke down... and by definition that means Nash couldn't shoot that well and he looked tired? 

Well, this year is different. Nash is in great shape and that 10-day rest after Griz series really help him to recover from the back injury. 

I don't know why Mavs fans still say Nash break down. And there is no need to worry about what would happen if we advance. *All we need to care about is how we can advance THIS round*. 

Once we advance this round, we'll then worry about the next opponent.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> OK, I'll back off that sentiment. You've got to figure he's turned his game up for many reasons - to get in Cuban's craw, and play as well as possible for his new team, new family, and new $$.
> 
> But I'm watching like everyone else. If there is any effect from heavy minutes in a long series, Nash will have to be a warrior greater than the others, because of the nature of his game. He's the MVP - not necessarily because he runs and jumps faster and higher - but because he expends so much energy.
> 
> The Mavs may not live past this round, but can Nash, or any of the Suns starters, maintain another month like this ?


I think it's because he doesn't need to score every game like they seemed to want him to do in Dallas. Dallas woulda went farther then they had if he was pass first, shoot second. Also, don't forget this is a different team he has. Different elements always brings you different things. Amare Stouedmire for one, and we're better 3 pt shooters, more athletic.

I don't think Nash is playing any harder than he did in Dallas to stick to Cuban. He's a good guy and doesn't work that way. Or be motivated for it. He and Nash are still friends. Just trying to help his team win.

As for us being able to do this another month. Ask other teams too. Not just us. I've noticed Spurs and Pistons also don't trust a lot of their bench. Pistons played 6 players the other night. Spurs maybe 7 or 8. We played 7 and 8 if JJ is there. We're used to playing heavy minutes so it could benefit. Why does everyone think someone will get tired if they play so much. It's not like it's every day. If you're conditioned how you played all yr. But who know's though. That may never happen. We still have to get through this series.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

we sprinkle some hot sauce on michael finley, josh howard, and jerry stackhouse and then invite amare to eat them when they attempt to guard him with a "small."

i predict steve nash will have 12 points by the end of the first quarter and we'll have a 6-10 point lead. that will cause avery to change his defense and then amare will explode all over the mavericks.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> The Mavs may not live past this round, but can Nash, or any of the Suns starters, maintain another month like this ?



i really think nash is the only one to be concerned about if we go past this round. he has been fairly well-rested all season. the other guys however, have played an entire season of heavy mins, so i think they'll be fine.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Little guys get tired when they shoot a lot.



nash runs around whether he's shooting or not. i don't think he'll get tired with layup after layup. i mean, did he get tired putting up 48pts? naw. he'll be just fine.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Why does everyone think someone will get tired if they play so much.


The Mavs seemed convinced that will play to their advantage as the series grows longer. They could be wrong, of course; but that was a factor in Game 4, they said, contributing to their offensive rebounding, getting to loose balls, etc.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> we sprinkle some hot sauce on michael finley, josh howard, and jerry stackhouse and then invite amare to eat them when they attempt to guard him with a "small."


But if you sprinkle hot sauce on Fin, Josh, and Stack - won't that heat 'em up, and make them go off for 30 each ?

:greatjob:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> The Mavs seemed convinced that will play to their advantage as the series grows longer. They could be wrong, of course; but that was a factor in Game 4, they said, contributing to their offensive rebounding, getting to loose balls, etc.


And they could be right but for a team that is supposedly so deep, you guys don't play THAT many players yourselves, that much anyway. I just looked at it a different way though. If we play so much, no one mentions how we could be used to playing so much and be well conditioned.

Yeah you're right, our energy level was down. I think that coulda been because of how you played us. Something we hadn't seen and just couldn't get into it somehow. And every time we made a run you'd hit a big shot. I was hoping we came into that game with a game 7 mentality or a put em away mentality but obviously it didnt happen. Maybe we were content with an away win?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah you're right, our energy level was down. I think that coulda been because of how you played us. Something we hadn't seen and just couldn't get into it somehow. And every time we made a run you'd hit a big shot. I was hoping we came into that game with a game 7 mentality or a put em away mentality but obviously it didnt happen. Maybe we were content with an away win?


A lot of your points are consistant with what I'm reading. Coach D refuses to give in to the fatigue factor. In fact he refuses to admit that the Mavs can do anything to stop his team. It's not what the Mavs are doing that causes the Suns to fail, just his team failing to play their game.

Anyone agree/disagree ?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> And they could be right but for a team that is supposedly so deep, you guys don't play THAT many players yourselves, that much anyway. I just looked at it a different way though. If we play so much, no one mentions how we could be used to playing so much and be well conditioned.
> 
> Yeah you're right, our energy level was down. I think that coulda been because of how you played us. Something we hadn't seen and just couldn't get into it somehow. And every time we made a run you'd hit a big shot. I was hoping we came into that game with a game 7 mentality or a put em away mentality but obviously it didnt happen. Maybe we were content with an away win?


Well, most of the fans think we need to get at least one win from Mavs and we did it. It won't look good if we come back with 1-3. 

Now, it's a whole new series and I am sure they've seen Game 4 tape more than a 100 times now. They'll figure something out.  

The most obvious thing is our outside shooting from 3pt. Remember how we got killed in the first matchup against Spurs? Well, their strategy is exactly the opposite of Mavs. Spurs would rather let Amare have his game than putting 2 defenders on him. Spurs would shut down our outside shots. Mavs is doing the opposite. 


Should we have JJ, shutting Amare down will not work 'cause JJ has the best 3pt % of all. Right now, Q, Nash, Marion, JimJ, Barbosa and McCarty need to shoot the light out. I say go for 15 3pt in Game 5!!! I know we can do it! 

If you watch Game 4 again, you'll realize we didn't have confidence in our 3pt. We missed tons in the first quarter and then we sort of shy away from it, until late in the 4th when we try to catch up. 

We need to go into the game with the mentality that we can hit 3pt if they double Amare. Suns ain't Spurs. We are the best 3pt shooting team and doubling Amare just doesn't sound like a smart plan to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> A lot of your points are consistant with what I'm reading. Coach D refuses to give in to the fatigue factor. In fact he refuses to admit that the Mavs can do anything to stop his team. It's not what the Mavs are doing that causes the Suns to fail, just his team failing to play their game.
> 
> Anyone agree/disagree ?


Well, fatigue can be a factor, I just threw the other perspective at you but if D'Antoni thinks that you guys can't stop us, he needs to take the orange, purple sunglasses off. I mean I think we didn't play to a level we can play so it's a combination though. Because Dallas did stop us more so to make us not play at the level we are capable of. Which is why I've been so negative and pessmistic cuz of the way you guys did it last game and how we played. Dallas earned that victory.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Well, most of the fans think we need to get at least one win from Mavs and we did it. It won't look good if we come back with 1-3.
> 
> Now, it's a whole new series and I am sure they've seen Game 4 tape more than a 100 times now. They'll figure something out.
> 
> ...


Very good points. Yeah, I wanted us to get 2 games, forget one! lol

Yeah, see Spurs in the first game did that but couldn't do that in the game later when we lost 128-123. We had a 17 pt lead too.  

But yeah our energy level, and mentality need to change coming into this game. It has to be. If Dallas keeps doing what they're doing early we should expect Nash to start going off early and not trying to force things too much like last game. Or run pick and rolls with someone other than Nash? Catch them off guard? And attack them. But you're right, about those early 3's, it may have been a different game if we hit those. Our confidence was low. I also just didn't like how we started either. We may have just packed it in subconsciously because we got content with one game. Not saying we gave up but we didn't expect what Dallas did either so.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

All of which frustrates me, not only for the Mavs, but also for a team such as the Suns; you're dying to know how these teams would play each other if both were clicking on all cylinders.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> All of which frustrates me, not only for the Mavs, but also for a team such as the Suns; you're dying to know how these teams would play each other if both were clicking on all cylinders.



:laugh: If both teams click on all cycliners expect the scores to be in the 170 range..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, the Mavs board is dead.

:boohoo:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Man, the Mavs board is dead.
> 
> :boohoo:


*Yeah...idk what is up with that.*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Yeah...idk what is up with that.*


Its Theo. Hes with his gay lover..



jk :biggrin:


----------

